# So quiet here..



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

What are you working on? 

I'm about in the same place as I was last month. A horrid cold and coughed so hard that i cracked a rib. Did a lot of mindless reading and laying around.

First loom project. A scarf, how original!

Spinning, still working on the two consignment projects. It's the 2lb one that is killing me! Never again!

Knitting: Started a long term project and that is the only thing I'm working on. All the other projects are just hanging around...waiting..

So the long term knitting project is a bedspread made with tofuestis yarn (found this huge sale in February). 12 different colorways, seed stitch, size 2 needles. Have about five feet done of the first panel. Started Feb 13th.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Feel better soon. Your projects are beautiful...


----------



## barbaralbb2119 (Sep 18, 2015)

Oh, boy I understand that kind of cough and I’m sorry you’ve been through it! Nothing wrong with a simple handwoven scarf, in lovely colors, in a nice tabby or twill weave. I’m just planning the warp/weft for four Christmas stockings. They’ll probably be an easy twill with an interesting stripe in the weft. One may be a Rosepath weave for my DIL, which is something I’ve never done before. You don’t say, but I’m assuming you’ve seen your Dr and are receiving treatment. My last serious coughing episode resulted in a broken blood vessel in my right eye.... still dealing with a small blind “spot” from that one. Turned out I have bronchial asthma and an inhaler has helped dramatically. Hope you feel better soon and, if you haven’t, please see your Dr. That kind of coughing is too serious to ignore.????
Edited because that small blind “spot” sometimes fools me into missing spelling errors.????


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

Aww..lots of hot tea and honey with lemon. Now get some rest. You work is gorgeous.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

wordancer said:


> What are you working on?
> 
> I'm about in the same place as I was last month. A horrid cold and coughed so hard that i cracked a rib. Did a lot of mindless reading and laying around.
> 
> ...


It is quiet. I am knitting mittens, socks, hats and a shawl for my sister. I have made a couple of hats and pairs of socks already and she loves them. It is a Faroese shawl and it seems to be taking forever; I already have over 500 stitches on my needles. She will be 91 in a few months and is feeling the cold. It has been a cold autumn so I think it will be a cold winter. Her second daughter, aged 68 years is her career and unfortunately throws everything in the washing machine; therefore I am knitting with 'store bought' 5 ply acrylic yarn. It is horrible to use, it feels dead. I do not want to use my homespun Merino only to have it chucked in the washing machine. Too much time and energy spent spinning the yarn for that to happen. Also cost. I bought the acrylic for $1 for a 100 gram ball - $10 kg. My Merino roving costs $75 a kg, but it is so lovely to knit with.


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

We're traveling in the RV to KC. Knitting dish clothes.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

I feel your pain. No, I really do. I had a virus three weeks ago. I ran a fever for 4 days. On day 3 I coughed as I was about to sit down and threw my ribs and back out. Oh and I followed it with 10 days of car travel and hotel beds (back brace and otc pain meds). This is my recovery weekend. I am doing nothing but fiber and deadheading flowers. House is starting to slide down hill, but it will have to wait.


----------



## Anne in Dunedin (Dec 27, 2012)

I am spinning a lovely soft grey Polewarth (sp) fleece, just about finished and have hit a stop point. Will try to get back to it today.
Knitting a vest with a shawl collar in a brown again Polewarth.
Found an article in a Spin Off on how to work out using your hand spun with commercial patterns which I found quite helpful and it did seem to work
as the sizing looks about right, fingers crossed. I haven't used much hand spun for knitting just enjoy spinning it.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

barbaralbb2119 said:


> Oh, boy I understand that kind of cough and I'm sorry you've been through it! Nothing wrong with a simple handwoven scarf, in lovely colors, in a nice tabby or twill weave. I'm just planning the warp/weft for four Christmas stockings. They'll probably be an easy twill with an interesting stripe in the weft. One may be a Rosepath weave for my DIL, which is something I've never done before. You don't say, but I'm assuming you've seen your Dr and are receiving treatment. My last serious coughing episode resulted in a broken blood vessel in my right eye.... still dealing with a small blind "spot" from that one. Turned out I have bronchial asthma and an inhaler has helped dramatically. Hope you feel better soon and, if you haven't, please see your Dr. That kind of coughing is too serious to ignore.????
> Edited because that small blind "spot" sometimes fools me into missing spelling errors.????


Yep been to my doc...thanks


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

MrsMurdog said:


> I feel your pain. No, I really do. I had a virus three weeks ago. I ran a fever for 4 days. On day 3 I coughed as I was about to sit down and threw my ribs and back out. Oh and I followed it with 10 days of car travel and hotel beds (back brace and otc pain meds). This is my recovery weekend. I am doing nothing but fiber and deadheading flowers. House is starting to slide down hill, but it will have to wait.


 To add insult to injury, on the way home from the doctor, I stopped for French fries...they sounded so good to sickly me. I managed to start to inhale a small fragment. Good thing I was parked..I was bent over the steering wheel, arms around my lower ribs to protect the hurty one, coughing and gagging so hard that i have myself a huge muscle spasm in my back. OWIE, it was a challenge to make turns to get home.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh no... You need to stay home in a comfy chair and doze. Do not move. Hope you are feeling better real soon. I would just knit weaving can even be to much. 
I washed two fleece's and dyed 30 more skeins of yarn for the next craft fair on the 1st. Just tried to fill in for the ones I sold off. I have a very large one coming up in July so I will need a lot for that one. They are expecting a lot of people come through. I have 3 in June to do also. I am also putting more items in the store. I just bought a Perendale fleece washed waiting for it to dry and a Hog island in a brown/ black color which is very rare. Also on the endangered list. Any way feel better.


----------



## Fluteplayer7 (Jul 29, 2011)

There is nothing worse than being sick in spring. I'm so sorry! Your weaving is gorgeous.


----------



## PamRDH (Mar 15, 2016)

I am recuperating from emergency surgery 8 days ago for detached retina with macular involvement. This is my knitting station and reading chair. Have to be in a head down or laying on left side only for a minimum of two weeks. There is no pain in my eye but my neck and back are screaming. On a good note, tho', I can see shadows and lite now.


wordancer said:


> What are you working on?
> 
> I'm about in the same place as I was last month. A horrid cold and coughed so hard that i cracked a rib. Did a lot of mindless reading and laying around.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

I have not been spinning lately. But, I am making crochet scrunchies for the granddaughters. Fast, easy and oh, so cute. And knitting a shawl.


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Spending a lot of time with PT for the broken hip. Knitting some lovely Yak from Bijou Basin that I picked up in Taos last year. Watching it snow, sigh!


----------



## farmlady (Apr 15, 2017)

PamRDH said:


> I am recuperating from emergency surgery 8 days ago for detached retina with macular involvement. This is my knitting station and reading chair. Have to be in a head down or laying on left side only for a minimum of two weeks. There is no pain in my eye but my neck and back are screaming. On a good note, tho', I can see shadows and lite now.


Been there with eye and no fun for sure. Wish I would have had your reading chair!!! Listened to a lot of books on tape. Problem there was I would fall asleep and then have to backtrack to find the place on the tape that I remembered hearing.
Good outcome in the end tho as eye sight returned to normal. Good luck!!!


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

I'm spinning some wool/mohair stash from, ahem, probably 15 years ago. Why have I been waiting???


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

I have socks on needles as part of my Christmas projects. And I just spent over a week finishing baby items for the new great grand daughter due in July. And my looms are empty right now with some towels planned; the burp towels are finished and were part of the baby shower box given Saturday. And on top of all that my 17 year old car decided to quit, so need to find another; the kids are helping and wanted me to get another last year, but this one was paid for and still working.


----------



## katrapp (Mar 21, 2013)

Try Fisherman's Friend cough drops. They don't taste really good, but really help with the cough. Place in cheek between the cheek and your teeth.

I have been knitting more than spinning. I do spin at least once a month with my group at the library. I am working on a single ply in about lace/sock weight yarn out of silk/merino. I plan on knitting a lacy shawl for an other knitter who only knits in garter stitch. So she will have something pretty as well as functional. It is to say thank you for the lovely wool that she purchased for me. She has no clue I am doing this for her.

I an knitting a blanket out of the dreaded acrylic that seems to like to split. It is a cabled blanket. Fortunately an easy pattern. It is for my brother's family. They keep the heat low in the house during the winter. This will be easy to take care of with three dogs and be big enough to be snuggly enough too.


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Finished spinning a white fleece for a client and will have another to do for her, now she has decided how she wants it spun. Currently spinning another batch of yarn for my LYS. Knitting some baby cardigans in cotton in my 'Baby Pine Cone' design, (which has proved very popular as a pattern & is in my Ravelry store). These will be for a shop in Edinburgh. Crocheting a Granny Square blanket in my 'Lucy's Blanket' design for the same shop and finished writing up my new sweater design 'Fidra' (named for an island in the Firth of Forth), which will be available in my Ravelry store shortly.


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Add some cinnamon whiskey to your tea for that cough!

Here is what is on my loom and wheel (the white is Samoyed fur, the coral is merino).


----------



## PamRDH (Mar 15, 2016)

farmlady said:


> Been there with eye and no fun for sure. Wish I would have had your reading chair!!! Listened to a lot of books on tape. Problem there was I would fall asleep and then have to backtrack to find the place on the tape that I remembered hearing.
> Good outcome in the end tho as eye sight returned to normal. Good luck!!!


Thank you! My insurance is paying for the chair. I do the same with audible (and written, lol).


----------



## Krmn8r (Dec 10, 2012)

I've been busily processing raw fiber --- suint fermentation method for initial clean, hot water rinse with eucalan prior to combing/carding. I've got one fleece in the bath and 5 more awaiting their turn! :sm06: :sm09:


----------



## Anne in Dunedin (Dec 27, 2012)

I've got one fleece in the bath and 5 more awaiting their turn! 

My goodness I admire you, one whole fleece is a major task let alone 6


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

I hope your feel better soon. My son, daughter in law and they baby have been sick for 2 months. As they get better do a new visit kicks them.

I have been so busy with yarn dyeing that my knitting has taken a back seat for now. Yesterday I finally dyed yarn for a sweater for me. I think the reason I’ve not done much knitting is because my husband has plenty of socks and I have sweater overload. Usually I donate a sweater or two before making a new one. It is time I did that again before starting the one I am planning


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

spinninggill said:


> Finished spinning a white fleece for a client and will have another to do for her, now she has decided how she wants it spun. Currently spinning another batch of yarn for my LYS. Knitting some baby cardigans in cotton in my 'Baby Pine Cone' design, (which has proved very popular as a pattern & is in my Ravelry store). These will be for a shop in Edinburgh. Crocheting a Granny Square blanket in my 'Lucy's Blanket' design for the same shop and finished writing up my new sweater design 'Fidra' (named for an island in the Firth of Forth), which will be available in my Ravelry store shortly.


Those are beautiful. I look forward to seeing them .


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

This is what has kept me so quiet lately. I have another 2 piles elsewhere. All these are off to various yarn shops. Now the hunt for big enough boxes begins. 

Each store seems to specialise in different yarns and blends of yarns.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

desireeross said:


> This is what has kept me so quiet lately. I have another 2 piles elsewhere. All these are off to various yarn shops. Now the hunt for big enough boxes begins. Each store seems to specialise in different yarns and blends of yarns.


I have some boxes that need to be filled up with lovely yarn! :sm04:


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

wordancer said:


> I have some boxes that need to be filled up with lovely yarn! :sm04:


????


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

wordancer said:


> I have some boxes that need to be filled up with lovely yarn! :sm04:


To funny... I hope they are large boxes. lol


----------

